# Can you build website with Corel draw or Photoshop...



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

This might be a dumb question can you build a website with corel draw or photoshop..


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes to both. Advanced Artist should have a tutorial on building one in Corel Draw, and I'm sure you can google a Photoshop tutorial. Photoshop uses splices either by automatically adding them, or you manually. Either way, it's not too difficult to break it apart.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

You're really better off not building it in a photo editing program but yes it is possible.

Then there is the whole aspect of e-commerce which can't be done with these (not even close).


----------



## rottonrabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

Look up a program called sitegrinder.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

You can build components of your site with photoshop or corel draw, but I highly down you will do WYSIWYG HTML editing in either programming and building a web site REQUIRES HTML to be generated.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I know photoshop will build the tables and expot HTML but the code isn't very clean. Sitegrinder is an option but I really building components and using somethinhg like dreamweaver or flash makes more sense. They make programs to do tasks just like vehicles, you wouldn't pull a boat with a Ferrari, why build websites in photoshop.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am taking a class in web design and we are building our sites in photoshop then exporting to web and coding in dreamweaver so if you know html and css then yes you can build the template in photoshop but a lot of the work will come when you are putting things together in dreamweaver.(Dreamweaver is also where you will add your shopping cart for e-commerce) If you have no coding skills, then I would not go with photoshop or corel.
I would try a ready made shop instead.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

With all the requirments of payment gateways using a prebuilt cart is a good plan. I know we use one that is highly customizable and easy to use with our clients.

For initial design Photoshop works as well as a sheet of paper, when it's time to make the site use phototshop and dreamweaver (or even nvu) and css instead of tables.


With


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

I built all the graphic components for my site in Photoshop and I used godaddy.com for the store and web site tonight.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

an inexpensive site and hosting is pageBuzz Website Hosting & Small Business Websites for $10/month Just $10 a month, live support and no contract. free templates etc...


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

We use one that is $12 for the year with most of our clients. The initial cost to have a site designed is higher but over the long term not paying another $9 a month works out cheaper.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

technically no.... you *CAN* draw a picture of a website in those programs, but to make it a website you have to slice & dice the elements of the picture and create code (html, php, css) to make the thing function.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I would suggest Adobe Dreamweaver it's just amazing!


----------



## rottonrabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

I made my site with Photoshop, then used the images in dreamweaver. After I brought them into dreamweaver, I made hotspots on the parts I wanted to be click active.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Good topic!

I design all my sites in CorelDRAW first because it is easy to drag elements around on screen.

For CorelDRAW I strongly recommend you change your page units to Pixels then change the page resolutino to 96dpi. Build our graphics at 1-scale (i.e. if you want the banner to be 300px wide on your site make it 300px wide in CorelDRAW.)

Where possible try to use CSS to recreate what you made in CorelDRAW or Photoshop.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow lots of great info good to know you could build website...Thanks..


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a site built with corel or photoshop that you can post link here..I want to start my own tshirt business but like most of us is very limited money wise i have corel draw and photoshop i am trying to save me some money here i think i can build it myself..


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

N the Hood said:


> Does anyone have a site built with corel or photoshop that you can post link here..I want to start my own tshirt business but like most of us is very limited money wise i have corel draw and photoshop i am trying to save me some money here i think i can build it myself..


Corel DRAW tutorial was built with Corel. So are all of his other sites that are linked through that site.

ArtAmp.com - Free Clip Art, Fonts, Tutorials and Graphic Design Resources
www.advacedtshirts.com
TshirtClipArt.com - welcome to www.tshirtclipart.com


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

If you look at the source code I highly doubt that was built in Corel the CSS and tables make me think it was built in dreamweaver (the mention of dreamweaver in the code makes me think that too). But if I'm wrong then corel does a great job with XHTML and CSS.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

You can make all the sexy backgrounds, gee whiz appearance you want in Corel and Photoshop, but unless you have some html/CSS editor, the page is essentially a great big JPG/GIF. Not very useful, no links, etc. You need to add HTML to the page to actually BUILD the page and make it useful. 

Corel and Photoshop are one tool for use when building the page, but they aren't the tools for actually enabling the page for any useful purpose.

To use an analogy, can give you a picture of a stove, but I doubt you are going to cook much with the picture.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

I think this topic covers two points:

1. Using CorelDRAW / Adobe Illustrator to "make" the site including code.

2. Using CorelDRAW / Adobe Illustrator to design the site.


Frankly I have never done #1 - let CorelDRAW make the html code for me.

I use CorelDRAW to create the design of my site then I slice up the graphics to use or re-create it using CSS as much as possible. As for the HTML frame I code that manually.

I did a quick test in CorelDRAW then published it as a HTML file - BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Attached are the results. Sure, "looks" like the website but its all images. Very very poor site and horrible for SEO.

Avoid this like the plague. 

Here is the actual code:


```
Test
    
    
    



[TABLE][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex0.gif[/IMG][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:8,rowspan:1'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:6,rowspan:1'][IMG]images/hex2.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:8,rowspan:1'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:2,rowspan:3'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:3'][IMG]images/hex3.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:3'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:2,rowspan:1'][IMG alt="hex4.jpg"]images/hex4.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:2,rowspan:1'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:4,rowspan:1'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:1,rowspan:2'][IMG]images/hex5.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:3,rowspan:2'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:4,rowspan:2'][/TD][/TR][TR][TD='colspan:1,rowspan:1'][/TD]
    [TD='colspan:4,rowspan:1'][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
```
As you can see all the text is exported as images.

I'd go with option 2 - Use CorelDRAW / Adobe Illustrator as a design tool to create the layout but make your site in a proper application like Dreamweaver with real text (not images) and style with CSS.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

mmm attachment to big! Broken up into two zip files. Extract to the same location.

Zips attached!


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

N the Hood said:


> This might be a dumb question can you build a website with corel draw or photoshop..


The short answer: Yes you can.

The longer answer: Yes you can, but the way it generates code is not the best nor is it w3c valid.


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello TiD was your site built using corel draw or photoshop.


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

N the Hood said:


> Hello TiD was your site built using corel draw or photoshop.


My site was *designed* in photoshop, but I made it in a dreamweaver type program.

I make websites for a living, so i know how to do the HTML which helps quite a bit.


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool looks really good i like it...I need to learn HTML my self.....


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

HTML isn't hard, but it's just the tip of the iceburg

CSS is more difficult (styling and placement of objects on the page)

PHP is even more difficult (programming of website for dynamic content)

Once you get over these hurdles you can generally do anything you want with a website.

If you want help or basic lessons, feel free to ask.


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks TiD you sure look like you know what you are doings....


----------

